# Shifa accepting sat II scores?



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hey guys!
i just saw the entrance info for shifa and it says that sat II scores are accepted as an alternative :S

Does anyone know if overseas people can still write the entrance test and apply with both sat and entrance ?
thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

No you have to give the entry test.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hmm :S

I'm not sure but on the website it has the document about the admission info and it states there that an alternative is sat II scores :S


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

yup, they are accepting SAT II as alternative.
this is what it says :

*As an alternate the College may accept SAT - II:
(For overseas candidates only*)
SAT II in Biology, Chemistry and Physics / Mathematics (Minimum score requirement is 650 each in two subjects and more than 550 in third Subject)*


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i am a student of the batch that is going to got in during 2008 that was the last year when they accepted sat as an alternative cause in 2008 they had a problem with one student who wanted in on the sat scores but they didnt let her and she sued shifa and eventually got in 
by the way shifa sucks if someone tells u about their shady modular system u would never want in


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

*Don't read the rules then you don't get to post, either. Thanks.
*


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry ! 
can anyone still give any information about shifa accepting sat II scores?
can i apply through both entry test and scores? 
thank you


----------



## mehveshk (Apr 3, 2010)

irumaz said:


> Sorry !
> can anyone still give any information about shifa accepting sat II scores?
> can i apply through both entry test and scores?
> thank you


I'm applying thus year and I emailed them twice to check if they accept SAT II scores. They said that they do not anymore and everyone must take the entrance exam. This is what they sent me:

Dear 

Forms and prospectus will be available with in coming few days. It will be available on the website as well. You can only download them from the website but online submission is not possible. 

There is no need to present for submission of application. You can post you application by courier. 

Entrance test of Shifa College of Medicine is mandatory. No other alternative is acceptable for the admission.

I do hope that all of you question are answered in full.

Thereafter, if you have any other question, please feel free to contact us.

Many thanks

Admission Office


----------



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

mehveshk said:


> I'm applying thus year and I emailed them twice to check if they accept SAT II scores. They said that they do not anymore and everyone must take the entrance exam. This is what they sent me:
> 
> Dear
> 
> ...


 
They have now updated their website,if you download or open the forms,its written that you can submit your SAT II scores instead of taking the entry test,provided you have 650 or above in any 2 subjects and 550 and above in the 3rd.
Hope this helps!


----------



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

They have now updated their website,if you download or open the forms,its written that you can submit your SAT II scores instead of taking the entry test,provided you have 650 or above in any 2 subjects and 550 and above in the 3rd.
Hope this helps!


----------



## mehveshk (Apr 3, 2010)

*SAT II*



akhan said:


> They have now updated their website,if you download or open the forms,its written that you can submit your SAT II scores instead of taking the entry test,provided you have 650 or above in any 2 subjects and 550 and above in the 3rd.
> Hope this helps!


I emailed them again and this time they said that they will accept SAT II scores. Which is too bad because the next date for the SAT II's is in October which is too late to apply this year. Looks like I will be taking the entrance exam for Shifa. Is anybody else?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

mehveshk said:


> I emailed them again and this time they said that they will accept SAT II scores. Which is too bad because the next date for the SAT II's is in October which is too late to apply this year. Looks like I will be taking the entrance exam for Shifa. Is anybody else?


Its very good news to me that shifa is accepting SAT subject. Octuber 6th is the next date for sat so entery is almost is at the end of the september which means they bouth are at the same time go with the one that you think is best for you. Good luck to all what ever you are taking sat or entry. :happy:


----------



## zaheer (Oct 27, 2009)

want to know if foreign students have to give entry test and college test or not,is there any foreign student who got admitted in CMH Lahore without entry test and college test, how many foreign students applied for the ten seats this year and what was the merit list of the succesful candidates


----------



## Nikhar (Jun 26, 2009)

I think its too late to apply for Shifa as there last date was 19th july.


----------

